# [Gothic 3]Wie repariert man abgenutzt Waffen?



## GtaSanAndreas (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen wie man abgenutzte Waffen repariert weil ich 2 Großschwerter bekommen habe und auch Meister mit 2 Schwertern bin. Zwar ist das Großs. gut aber abgenutzt macht das teil nur 55 dmg. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann dann sag ich euch wie er die 2 Großschwerter ohne Probleme kriegt   (ohne Cheat). Wenn ihr keinen cheatfreien weg kennt dan würde ich auch den Cheat Weg nehmen um die Teile neu und nicht abgenutzt zu haben.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2008)

GtaSanAndreas am 18.02.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen wie man abgenutzte Waffen repariert weil ich 2 Großschwerter bekommen habe und auch Meister mit 2 Schwertern bin. Zwar ist das Großs. gut aber abgenutzt macht das teil nur 55 dmg. Wenn mir jemand helfen kann dann sag ich euch wie er die 2 Großschwerter ohne Probleme kriegt   (ohne Cheat). Wenn ihr keinen cheatfreien weg kennt dan würde ich auch den Cheat Weg nehmen um die Teile neu und nicht abgenutzt zu haben.


Gar nicht, man kann Ausrüstung nicht reparieren.

Wenn du ein nicht abgenutztes Großschwert haben willst musst du 35 Waffen-Questtruhen öffnen.
Reihenfolge ist egal, die anzahl der geöffneten Truhen ist entscheidend.

Karten für Waffen-Questtruhen:
in Nordmar
in Myrtana
in Varant


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (19. Februar 2008)

Das mit den Waffentruhen weiß ich leider auch.
Naja, für alle die es interressiert:
Die 2 Großschwerter bekommt ihr von Zuben und zwar entweder durch töten (man kann ihn nicht besiegen sondern NUR töten), oder durch den Zauber Schlaf  weil die Charaktere dann falls sie ihre Waffe gezogen haben dann einschlafen und ihre Waffen fallen lassen die sie dann nicht wieder aufheben.
Man wird nicht als Dieb gesucht und wütend ist auch keiner.

(Zwar machen sie nur 55 dmg (abgenutzt), kosten aber immer noch 9900 Gold pro Stück)


----------

